# Choctawhatchee River Bream



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Dad and I went Sunday, tough fishing, catch two or three then have to move, still beat out enough for dinner, +/- 40 bream, one small channel cat, and another one that would probably go two lbs. All fish were caught where the current met the eddy water, if there was no water movement, there wasn't any fish. Caught one decent Shellcracker, go about 3/4 lb.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a nice stump


----------



## swampthang1974 (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome, a nice variety pack too. I see bluegills, orange spotted sunfish, long eared sunfish, spotted sunfish"_Stump Knocker_" Red eared sunfish "_shell cracker_", and what looks to be a red breast sunfish. Or we can just call them all bream.:thumbsup:


----------



## jwill (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool. Nice fish, what part of the river?


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Below Hwy 90


----------

